

Venture Capital's Massive, Terrible Idea For The Future Of College - Avshalom
http://www.theawl.com/2013/01/venture-capitals-massive-terrible-idea-for-the-future-of-college

======
russell
A very long and interesting article. The drift of it is that online courses
are cheap but they dont deliver the value of the class room experience, esp.
in higher education. There was some discussion on whether college is expensive
because there are so many non-teaching administrators. I guess universities
could use less of the corporate model and more of the startup.

I suppose that I would counter with, is a mediocre classroom experience any
better than a mediocre online experience? Judging from my girlfriend's
experience taking a graphics design course at the local community college, I
would say that the classroom experience is better because there are humans to
interact with. (She is a former college level math teacher, so she aint dumb.)

